# los avatares de su generación.



## azulines

fue quien realizó el panorama mayor y más inclusivo *de los avatares* de su generación.  



Come si può tradurre?


Simboli?


----------



## Tomby

En este caso yo creo que "avatar" (pl. avatares) es sinónimo de "vicisitud". En un diccionario bilingüe dice que en italiano es _vicissitudine_.
Lo siento, pero más no puedo ayudar.
Ciao!
TT.


----------



## azulines

Si, ma allora forse in quel contesto forse ee' meglio usare la parola "esperienza"


----------



## gatogab

> Avatar:
> En el marco del hinduismo, un avatar es la encarnación terrestre de un dios, en particular Vishnú.
> La palabra también se utiliza para referirse a encarnaciones de Dios o a maestros muy influyentes de otras religiones apartes del hinduismo, especialmente a los adherentes a tradiciones dhármicas cuando tratan de explicar a personajes como Cristo.





> Líderes hindúes expresan su preocupación acerca del "Avatar" de James Cameron


*Sigue aquí*

No es lo que pides saber, lo sé, pero es muy poco el contexto. 
Espero que esto te pueda ayudar un  poco.


----------



## Juri

In esta frase, comprendo _avatar _como simbolo, signo, logo, emblema.


----------



## azulines

Juri said:


> In esta frase, comprendo _avatar _como simbolo, signo, logo, emblema.



Era proprio questo il senso che avevo immaginato


----------



## Larroja

azulines said:


> Era proprio questo il senso che avevo immaginato



Con il poco contesto che fornisci, è difficile dirlo. Solo tu sai in che discorso è inserita l'affermazione, dunque o ce lo dici, o tiriamo a indovinare.


----------



## gatogab

Larroja said:


> Con il poco contesto che fornisci, è difficile dirlo. Solo tu sai in che discorso è inserita l'affermazione, dunque o ce lo dici, o tiriamo a indovinare.


 

*¿Quién sabe si no es esto??*


----------



## Neuromante

Es lo que dice Tombatossals. Avatar es simplemente una palabra de nivel alto equivalente a vicisitudes. En este caso no hace falta el contexto. Basta hacer el cambio previo (En español) y traducir directamente.


Experiencia no vale, por que eso sería el resultado de las vicisitudes sufridas. 
Sí podría ser emblema, pero entendidos como los hechos (Incluso personas, ya puestos) que marcaron a esa generación.


----------



## gatogab

Hasta el momento ninguno de nosotros a contestado la pregunta inicial:


> fue quien realizó el panorama mayor y más inclusivo *de los avatares* de su generación.
> Come si può tradurre?


no haciendo más que especulaciones o, si prefieren, tiros al blanco y a ciegas.
Siempre MHO.

EDIT.
Mi piacerebbe sapere come vanno incastrate tutte le definizione date, in quella frase.


----------



## azulines

Larroja said:


> Con il poco contesto che fornisci, è difficile dirlo. Solo tu sai in che discorso è inserita l'affermazione, dunque o ce lo dici, o tiriamo a indovinare.


Hai ragione, il contesto accidenti!

Pero, como se ha dicho con insistencia, Bolaño, con su mirada latinoamericana, con su experiencia chilena, mexicana y española, fue quien realizó el panorama mayor y más inclusivo de los avatares de su generación.


----------



## gatogab

Avatares de su generación = Personaggi carismatici della sua generazione?...Carismi?


----------



## Neuromante

¿No hay una palabra para avatar en italiano? Me refiero a una mezcla de lo que pone Gatogab en dos post distintos; Marilyn Monroe, el Che, Zappa. Porque en realidad no son los carismáticos, si no aquellos que fueron símbolos o manifestaciones de algo.




Lo que hace el contexto....


----------



## gatogab

Avatar proviene del Sánscrito y es el nombre que reciben las reencarnaciones de dios cuando se presenta a los hombres, ya sea como ser humano o un animal.
Los hindúes creen que Vishnu se ha reencarnado varias veces y cada reencarnación es llamada Avatar.

Todo lo que se dice y dirá sobre Avatar, si es dicho con seriedad, debería considerar esta raíz de la palabra que necesita azulines.

Siempre es MHO


----------



## 0scar

¿Qué miércoles quiere decir ¿realizó el panorama"?


----------



## Larroja

azulines said:


> Hai ragione, il contesto accidenti!
> 
> Pero, como se ha dicho con insistencia, Bolaño, con su mirada latinoamericana, con su experiencia chilena, mexicana y española, fue quien realizó el panorama mayor y más inclusivo de los avatares de su generación.



Azulines, a volte fornire il contesto non vuole dire solo che ci serve la frase prima o dopo, ma che va raccontato un po' di cosa sta parlando il libro o l'articolo in oggetto. 

Secondo me, comunque, visti i riferimenti ad altri orizzonti culturali, mi sembra ci si riferisca al ruolo centrale della narrativa di Bolaño all'interno delle "vicissitudini" letterarie dei suoi tempi. E dunque opto per _avatares _solo al plurale, niente a che vedere con il senso al singolare. 
Traduzione: "_è colui che ha illustrato il panorama più ampio e più compiuto delle alterne vicende della sua generazione_".


----------



## gatogab

Larroja, dovresti perdonare la mia cocciutaggine, ma '_alterne vicende'_ mi riporta al tema della reincarnazione.
Che mi sia fissato?
CÑS.


----------



## Larroja

gatogab said:


> Larroja, dovresti perdonare la mia cocciutaggine, ma '_alterne vicende'_ mi riporta al tema della reincarnazione.
> Che mi sia fissato?
> CÑS.



In questo forum non facciamo miracoli: io che ci posso fare se hai una mente contorta? 
Scherzi a parte, escludo qualsiasi "reincarnazione", nemmeno Bolaño in persona mi convince più del contrario.  
Per me la frase adesso ha un senso, e "alterne vicende" è solo un modo più ricercato (la frase originale lo è, ricercata intendo) per dire "insieme di avvenimenti vissuti" dalle persone della stessa generazione letteraria di Bolaño: post boom, post realismo magico, post dittature, post qualsiasi cosa abbia fatto parlare ovunque di letteratura ispanoamericana dopo l'esplosione degli anni Settanta. Ma solo Azulines potrà confermarci se _encaja _o non _encaja_.
I miei omaggi!


----------



## gatogab

> In questo forum non facciamo miracoli: io che ci posso fare se hai una mente contorta?


Ma mica dico che hai sbagliato, al contrario, finora è la proposta più azzeccata che leggo da ieri. Se non ho collaborato con una proposta più diretta da parte mia è perche mi sono fissato sull'origine della parola.
Mi riferivo alle radici della parola AVATAR e alle reincarnazioni di Vishnu come '_alterne vicende''._ Ecco il nesso_._
PD
Ah!...non è una mente contorta, è la '_location'_


----------



## Larroja

gatogab said:


> Mi riferivo alle radici della parola AVATAR e alle reincarnazioni di Vishnu come '_alterne vicende''._ Ecco il nesso_._



Hai ragione Gato, adesso ho capito il nesso e non solo lo approvo ma lo sottoscrivo. Sono un po' tarda, che ci posso fare?!


----------



## azulines

Larroja said:


> Azulines, a volte fornire il contesto non vuole dire solo che ci serve la frase prima o dopo, ma che va raccontato un po' di cosa sta parlando il libro o l'articolo in oggetto.
> 
> Secondo me, comunque, visti i riferimenti ad altri orizzonti culturali, mi sembra ci si riferisca al ruolo centrale della narrativa di Bolaño all'interno delle "vicissitudini" letterarie dei suoi tempi. E dunque opto per _avatares _solo al plurale, niente a che vedere con il senso al singolare.
> Traduzione: "_è colui che ha illustrato il panorama più ampio e più compiuto delle alterne vicende della sua generazione_".


Larroja ancora una volta penso che abbia tradotto nel modo più elegante e corretto. Su wikipedia ho trovato questa definizione:

_El castellano ha tomado (a través del francés) la palabra sánscrita __avatar_ (pluralizada como en español: “avatares”) con el significado de ‘fases‘, ‘vicisitudes’ o ‘cambios’.

"Fasi alterne" spiega molto bene, in quel contesto, le vicende alterne, caratterizzate da cambi e differenti fasi.


----------

